# rehearsals before concerts?



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

hi,

I attend concerts of Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra about a year. they give only 1 concert a month in the opera house. I wonder how much time (hours) they put into rehearsals before a concert.

they are the orchestra of the opera house, so concerts are not their main goal.

I might be interested that how many hours they usually put into rehearsals for premieres and before the first performance of the season for non premieres.

how does it work for other orchestras?


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I found out that there are 2x3 hour rehersals on Thursday and Friday, 1x3 on Saturday and Sunday there's another rehersal from 11AM on the day of the concert (Monday). the concert starts at 19:30.


----------

